# Further Confusion 2010



## Skyfire (Mar 8, 2009)

The only furry conventions I have been attending have been in the Northeastern United States.  I've attended Anthrocon, Furfright, and FA United.  I've never been to any of the other cons else where like Rocket City, Pawpet Megaplex, etc...until next year that is.

I will be attending Further Confusion next year over in San Jose, California.  Yiffer had told me about the event.  Like AC, it's supposed to be a big convention but there are supposed to be more activities going on.  This would also mark both the first time I'd be going out to California and the furthest west I've travelled.

Who else here has been to FC?  What is it like?  Is it fun?


----------



## Moka (Mar 8, 2009)

FC 09 was my first con, so I don't have much to compare it to.

It is big, but definitely a lot of fun. There's always something to do somewhere, and it was pretty well organized.

They'll be moving to a new hotel next year, so that should be interesting.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (May 10, 2009)

Hello ^.^

I've attended FC for the last 5 years and will be going to FC 2010.
I definitely have to say that the first year I went was the most fun; only because the other four years I purchased a table in the Dealer's Den and was pretty bound to it. I do get to have a lot of fun at night, however.

There is SO much to do. I'm a socialite (lol) and love to meet new furs and hang out.  It's super easy to meet your favorite artists- pretty much all of them are really friendly. {Dark Natasha, Starfinder, Ecmajor and WolfeNymph are some of my personal faves and they all attend.  SUPER nice people.}

Also, go to room parties! If you know someone in particular, that is the best way to go. (Be careful which parties you attend, as some are very small and awkward lol.)  Last year  I went to a gathering of a huge group of friends I knew from Second Life.  That party was fantastic.  Depending on your age and personal preference, casual party drinking can be fun as well. >:3  It happened to be that the room next to our room party was also having a meet up.  We all ended up hanging out on our balconies and chatting.  It was pretty sweet. 

The dances are also FANTASTIC.  I adore the raves- loud music, lots of people having a great time, fursuiters, crazy lights and glowsticks. What more could you ask for? lol.

Another thing I personally enjoy is the Art/Creators Lounge.  It's a room in the hotel which is always open (all hours) for those who just want to chill, draw and/or talk.  That room is a great place to trade art and to ask for requests.  I must have handed out like.... 40 sketches last year lol.

At the Double Tree Hotel there was a Party Floor which was also fantastic.  Everyone had access to it and there was always something going on. 

Another great feature of staying at the con's hotel is that you can easily go back to your room and chill.  There were countless amounts of time where my mate, our friends and I hung out in our own room and talked.  I always cherish the times had at FC, as the majority of my friends live in other states/countries.

One of my favorite 'Events' at the con is when they have the Fursuit parade.  Since I have a spot in the Dealers Den again, it's wonderful to have them all walk past the tables.  You get to see every suiter that attended the con- Kodak moments   I definitely recommend bringing a camera.  Plus, there are so many amazingly awesome things to buy in the Dealer's Den... so don't forget to bring cash.  lol

I could spill a thousand more words about Further Confusion, lol but then this may turn into an essay.

If you have any questions, you can always ask me. ^.^





Skyfire said:


> The only furry conventions I have been attending have been in the Northeastern United States.  I've attended Anthrocon, Furfright, and FA United.  I've never been to any of the other cons else where like Rocket City, Pawpet Megaplex, etc...until next year that is.
> 
> I will be attending Further Confusion next year over in San Jose, California.  Yiffer had told me about the event.  Like AC, it's supposed to be a big convention but there are supposed to be more activities going on.  This would also mark both the first time I'd be going out to California and the furthest west I've travelled.
> 
> Who else here has been to FC?  What is it like?  Is it fun?


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 10, 2009)

Last year's FC was also my first con, and I had a blast!

I was fortunate enough to had planned to go with a group of people, so I was never alone, downside is, I didn't really get the chance to meet any furs outside of that group. My goal for next year is to make a few new friends =] definitely recommend FC!


----------

